# Fire HD 8.9" charger



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey folks! On a whim I purchased the Fire HD 8.9 today. I had been wanting an iPad but after comparing specs (and with today's $50 off promo) I decided on the Fire instead.

Maybe I'm missing something, but I've tried to read the info on Amazon as well as the reviews, and the threads here, and I cannot figure out whether I need to purchase a charger. I get the impression it comes with a USB cable but that you have to supply the actual thing that connects from the cable to the wall outlet. Is that correct?

If so, can I use the one that came with my old K2? The cable for the K2 is shot but the plug thing still seems fine.

Is this normal for electronic devices lately? I'll admit it's been about 2 years since I've bought anything new like this, so I'm a little behind the times.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

I started off with my new Fire HD 8.9 just using the wall plug adapter that came with the charging cable for my K3. It worked fine, but it took hours and hours and hours to charge. I decided to buy the Kindle PowerFast adapter, and now I'm a very happy camper.



(it was on sale for $13.99 when I got it -- I see it's gone up in price now)


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't think I'll mind that it takes awhile, I can just charge overnight. Maybe I'll give in and get the fast charger one day.

But my original question was, does the Fire HD 8.9 come with the cable that you can plug the adapter into, or do I need to buy a cable too?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, MINImum, it comes with a cable!

Betsy
(owner of a 2002 MINI Cooper S)


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Yay, thanks Betsy! I remember you from when I used to be here all the time. Still have our MINIs but with the kids growing bigger every day, one may have to be traded for a mini-van (one of the cars, that is, not one of the kids). 

I am hoping the plug adapter from my K2 will work. I find it odd they don't include a charger with the Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think these days, so many people have chargers from other devices, in order to keep the price down, they didn't include the wall charger.

You could get a MINI Countryman.  

Betsy


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

That makes sense I guess. But the cord for my K2 and for my husband's K2 both disintegrated, at least the plastic exteriors did. So I still have the plug at least.

And stop being a MINI-pusher! I get that enough from my real-life friends.  (just kidding)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MINImum said:


> That makes sense I guess. But the cord for my K2 and for my husband's K2 both disintegrated, at least the plastic exteriors did. So I still have the plug at least.
> 
> And stop being a MINI-pusher! I get that enough from my real-life friends.  (just kidding)


I had cables from the K2 that disintegrated, too. Not too much talk about those but it seems to be a problem.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Any charger that has a USB plug in will work.  The ones that come with eInk kindles and most phones and stuff are only rated at 4.5W or so.  The 'powerfast' charger that Amazon sells is 9W which means the Fire charges faster.  You may be able to find a similarly rated charger for less money -- when the Fires were first announced, they were selling the powerfast ones for $10 if you bought it with the Fire.

FWIW, though I never had any disintigrating cable problems, the cables that come with kindles now are usually black . . . . .


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, though I never had any disintigrating cable problems, the cables that come with kindles now are usually black . . . . .


In my experience, the Paperwhite (n = 2) cables were white, the $69 Kindle (n = 1) was white, and the Fire cable (n = 1) was black.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh.  The ones I've gotten for the PW and the Fires were definitely all black.  Whatever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure my PW cable was white....though I'm not sure why it matters? Here's a video of a PW unboxing




that shows it as white. Maybe they had different colors?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm pretty sure my PW cable was white....though I'm not sure why it matters?


What, you don't want to have an argument about whether a black cord or white cord is better?  

FWIW, I have three kindle cords plugged in at my desk. The black one that definitely came with my Fire seems heavier. The White ones came with my K3 or DX I think. . . . .I thought of it because of the comment about how some of the early white ones lost their insulation.

And I could be mis-remembering about the PW -- I just know I have more black cords 'round here than I have Fire devices!  I seem to recall noticing that the dark color of the cord matched with the PW case. . . . .or maybe I imagined the whole thing! Shoulda took pictures. 

Bottom line -- they all work to charge anything. . . .the difference is the 'powerfast' plug end will charge 'em faster.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What, you don't want to have an argument about whether a black cord or white cord is better?


Well, to paraphrase my former coworker Major Butch Waddell, USMC: if we want to pole vault over mouse turds....  Butch always did have a way with words... He would have been a great moderator here. Dry humor and a back-up position of being, well, a Marine. 

Betsy


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh great, I'm going to have a black cable and a white plug adapter. That's it, I'm canceling my order!  


(just kidding, I am so excited about my new Fire I couldn't even get to sleep last night!)


----------



## theruleslawyer (Dec 18, 2012)

FWIW any 1.8A or better USB charger will charge it the same as the powerfast. You may have one laying around if you have another tablet or other larger battery mobile device.


----------

